# Horsin' Around! *image heavy*



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*pictures*

Great shots of 2 georgous horses Aint it funny how they react when you catch them doing stuff and they just stand so still lookig at you as if to say we didnt do nothing hahaha


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

They're so cute. I love the first picture!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

2nd one is very funny. Both mine do it too all the time. I'm always amazed how they can keep balance (my paint can even hold 2 legs at times sometime).


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL... thanks guys! These two are just full of themselves lately. You can tell from the one picture I was trying to hide behind a tree and I took the pictures off our back deck. :lol: It has gotten warm here (80 ish) and everything is greeen and new. and here they are stuck in the small pen! :roll: I may let them have the run of our yard today. At least they'd have some room to run!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL @ the 2nd one! 

Soo cute, your boys are just adorable.
I love the one when they are playing!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Great pics. Your horses are georgous.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

they are very cute.

I love the first and second picture!

Horses always do the funniest things when either you aren't looking or don't have a camera handy.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pictures!
They both are beautiful. 
I love watching horses just be horses.

And I'm very jealous of all that green!
We've still got three feet of snow on the ground...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know where you are located buts its beautiful. Those horses looked like they were having some fun.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments. :wink: 

We are located right smack in the middle of nowhere arkansas!!! :lol: (actually in NW Arkansas) It is Beautiful country!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

From your profile photo it looks like its a lot more green where you are than where it is here currently


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

Great Pictures!! Thanks For Sharing!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ever see the cartoon of the cows in the field having a party, standing on 2 legs and drinking martines? Then one yells "CAR" and they all go back to grazing on 4 legs till the car goes by then its back to the party. 
Thats what that last photo reminded me of. :lol:


----------



## dennisbrouse (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of my horses.


----------

